
Tool to Help Journalists Spot Doctored Images Is Unveiled by Jigsaw - rbanffy
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/04/technology/jigsaw-doctored-images-disinformation.html/
======
creaghpatr
Hope they open source it, for transparency's sake.

~~~
jessaustin
Tools like this are in a constant competition. If image doctors know how the
tool detects their doctored images, they might figure out how to doctor images
in ways it can't detect.

~~~
axiosgunnar
So, security by obscurity?

~~~
mc32
It’s derided but in some contexts SxO does make sense. It’s obviously not a
silver bullet but it’s one arrow i your quiver of comprehensive sec measures.

------
wyldfire
It would be interesting if it could be used noninteractively by social
networks in order to flag images for review. But I suppose if there are
frequent legitimate uses of altered images, then it wouldn't be quite as
useful.

~~~
blacksmith_tb
Yes, the fact that you applied a filter or 'shopped a family photo etc.
wouldn't be a red flag; possibly it could be weighted more for images getting
more traffic/shares that also show evidence of modification.

------
Uhhrrr
The article links to another article
([https://publiceditor.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/12/14/perfectly-...](https://publiceditor.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/12/14/perfectly-
reasonable-question-was-that-photo-real/)) about an "unmanipulated" image :

'Editors reviewed a number of possible images, many that did not include Mr.
Trump, but chose the one that did because, she said, “it was perfect.”'

